# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Piña y derivados

## Johon Rojas

Estoy ofreciendo Piña hawaiana primera cosecha. además estoy en proyectos de transformación de dicha piña (deshidratado, conserva, mix de frutas tropicales,....etc, me interesa venderla. Cualquier consulta al correo: johonr3@hotmail.com.Temas similares: piña GOLDEN exportacion Producción de Piña Orgánica Cultivo de piña !!! limon y derivados Exportación de lúcuma y sus derivados creció 99% entre enero y mayo

----------


## Johon Rojas

Para poder proporcionar mas datos sobre el producto fresco (piña hawaiana) la cosecha esta programado para la primera semana de abril. esta proyectado mas de 200 Toneladas.

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Johon: Favor indicame de que tamaño, de donde proviene, es plantada o retoño. Indica el precio que deseas?
Cuantas cargas te falta cosechar y para que fecha estan disponibles?
Cordialmente,
Jose Remar

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Compro piña llamas +51 921921176 grandes cantidades de

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Compro piña grandes cantidades llamar +51921921176

----------

